
Universal TypeScript starter kit for Angular 2 and React - trolly123
https://github.com/trixler/trixly
======
merb
Oh something useful for Angular 2. Even when this stuff is good I won't use
anything from Google anymore, except Guava and Guice. But with GWT and Angular
I learnend the hard way that Google tends to redo some things on a smaller
time frame than a small team could come up with new stuff.

